# Zahmer Koi



## Stoer (13. Jan. 2011)

Hallo,

vor längerer Zeit habe ich hier mal einen Beitrag gelesen, welche Koiarten am schnellsten zutraulich werden.
Leider finde ich den Beitrag nicht mehr.
Kann mir jemand helfen ?


----------



## koi.sl2006 (13. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Zahmer Koi*

Hallo Peter,

ich weis nur dass im Allgemeinen gesagt wird dass der Chagoi nicht fehlen soll wenn man die Fische zutraulich bekommen möchte.

Gruß Stefan

Endschuldigung wenn ich gewusst hätte dass du Schreibst Hans dann hätte ich mich gar nicht geäußert, du weist ja ich bin Schreibfaul


----------



## newbee (13. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Zahmer Koi*

Hallo Stoer

Man sagt, das der Chagoi am schnellsten zahm wird



Stefan war schneller


----------



## Teich-Emminger (13. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Zahmer Koi*

Es gibt noch eine Steigerung zum Chagoi! 

"Eine weitere Entwicklung des Züchters Ippinya sind „Tenorigoi“, was so viel bedeutet wie „auf die Hand“! Dabei handelt es sich nicht nur ausschließlich um Koyo, sondern auch um Kawarigoi (veränderbar), die vom Verhaltensmuster ebenfalls keine Berührungsängste gegenüber dem Menschen kennen."



hier die Quelle von meinem Koihändler: http://www.koinet.de/wissenswertes/

und hier ein Video: Tenorigoi vom Züchter Ippinya

Ich habe mich selbst schon davon überzeugt und es ist echt der wahnsinn!! Die Hüpfen einem regelrecht auf die Hand


----------



## Koi-Uwe (13. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Zahmer Koi*

Hallo,
für mich auch der Chagoi und der Karashi  (den ich übrigens noch suche)

Es reicht in der Regel ein Koi der Handzahm ist, die anderen folgen ihm. Wenn nicht, werden sie auch kaum Handzahm. 
Natürlich kann man von einem Tosai nicht erwarten das er sofort zur Hand kommt, ein wenig Erfahrung und Größe des Koi spielen auch eine Rolle.

Ich habe einen  Orange Ogon, der kommt nur an die hand wenn es Seidenraupen gibt, normales Futter ignoriert er aus der Hand. Da kommt er erst gar nicht. 

Aber manchmal finde ich es gar nicht so gut, denn auch wenn eine Katze auf der Teichmauer sitzt schwimmen sie hin  Da machen die Koi halt keinen Unterschied

Aber schön ist es dennoch


----------



## koi.sl2006 (13. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Zahmer Koi*

Hier mahl ein paar Bilder von heute, meine Wasserschweine hätten am liebsten die Digitalkamera mit gefressen.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (13. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Zahmer Koi*

Tolle Bilder..............

..................und die machen doch die Koihaltung aus, oder ?


----------



## koimen (13. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Zahmer Koi*

Hallo Peter und Koinarren...

Kann mit dem speziellen Bericht auch nicht aufwarten.....

guck mal *hier* das sind meine Favoriten. (Leider lebt der Ginrin Krashigoi nicht mehr) Der Doitsu Soragoi ist auch im Winter so handzahm (hungrig) das er mir immer nachschwimmt...

Aber so ein "Tenorigoi" ist schon der Hammer......hät ich gern im meinem Teiche.

Alles wo mehr oder weniger mit ".......goi" endet ist so verfressen und auch damit schnell handzahm.


----------



## Stoer (14. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Zahmer Koi*

Vielen Dank für die tollen Berichte, Videos und Bilder. 

Wenn man das sieht, wird der Schmerz über den diesjährigen Totalverlust geringer und ich freue mich schon auf die neue Saison.


----------

